# More Grease



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farm Journals Dan Anderson adds more about grease.
http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/more_greasy_guidelines/

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

The link is malfunctioning but went into his previous blog on grease in Farm Journal then forwarded to next posting. Mike thanks for the info went in to my folder.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nitram said:


> The link is malfunctioning but went into his previous blog on grease in Farm Journal then forwarded to next posting. Mike thanks for the info went in to my folder.


Hey, Thanks Martin. Re-posted the link....I have noticed on Agweb that this does occur occasionally and I am not sure why. Looks like the Sunflower state has had a pretty open winter without alot of "white stuff". Congrats on your new equipment....looks like you made some excellent choices.

Regards, Mike


----------

